# Cold morning but managed a slam-kinda



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I figured I would go for a quick trip this morning so I piled on the clothes and headed out. I decided to fish for specks and reds for about an hour and then use the rest of my fiddlers for some sheeps. I headed to my spot and the second cast I landed this nice slot red. After a few more casts, I landed a few slot trout and then a couple little guys. I gave it another 30 minutes as the tide turned with no more luck so I decided to start sheep fishing. My first drop I landed a 17" on a fiddler. After a few more drops it died to I decided to start chumming. I landed a couple more dinks and then my fiddler gets nailed and my drag started running. I had my drag pretty tight so I new this was a big fish. My first instict was a red. I navigated through the pilings and eventually landed a beastie 23" sheep. My biggest to date!!!! I fished for another hour and caught a few more and then the wind really started to blow and I headed home and cooked a sheepshead sandwich. Great morining!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a huge sheep!!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice Sheepie Chaps!! Thanks for the tips the other day, can't wait to get out there again. Were you at the same spots?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job man ! Thanks for the report.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Niccce!


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Do those wading shoes keep your feet warm? I am afraid to fish in my insulated boots... But I have 3 or 4 pair of those Shimano wading shoes i use in the summer time to fish.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

collardncornbread said:


> Do those wading shoes keep your feet warm? I am afraid to fish in my insulated boots... But I have 3 or 4 pair of those Shimano wading shoes i use in the summer time to fish.


I have two pairs of socks and a pair of waterproof socks under those boots. Without the layers I would definitely be cold.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Chaps, was that you at the simpson river pier? I fished up river and caught nada... geez the cold and wind sucked!!!Nice Sheepie!!!!! BTW way where did you find waterproof socks? I wear the Neosports knee high wading boots, very dry but feet do get a little cold. They are great for launching. here is the website for anyone that might be interested: http://neosportusa.com/product/5mm-explorer-boot/


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Pete- I got those from the recommendation in your other thread. Wore them with wool socks and they did pretty good, except it wasn't as cold as today. Almost wish I didn't get the knee high ones though.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The knee high ones are perfect for the colder months. Especially when the tide is lower then normal and you step in the "low" water to launch your yak only to find most your leg a deep hole lol


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

True, except that day we went it was crazy warm.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

those days u go barefoot lol


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job john, thats a stud sheepie!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

slam in my book. Nice sheepie!


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Good job, That sounds like a great day fishing, nice pics


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

that's awesome even for a winter trip


----------



## HighKuntry (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats Chaps!!! Nice looking sheephead....I am ready to get back on the water soon. I believe I met you one morning a few months ago launching off the Hwy 90 Bridge. I was in the yellow tandem Hobie, anyway its good to see you are having success.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

HighKuntry said:


> Congrats Chaps!!! Nice looking sheephead....I am ready to get back on the water soon. I believe I met you one morning a few months ago launching off the Hwy 90 Bridge. I was in the yellow tandem Hobie, anyway its good to see you are having success.


Thanks that was probably me in the outback. The sheeps seemed to be pretty thick on all the bridges in the area. Go get yourself some.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Is that a magic swimmer hanging out of the red's mouth?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Tres said:


> Is that a magic swimmer hanging out of the red's mouth?


Ha. No it's just a rattle trap. They seem to be producing well for me lately


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice 


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice catch chaps


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Great Trip Chaps!!!


----------

